

How can we connect youth in the US with youth in Cuba? - hectorxp
http://www.thedrum.com/doitday/content/belkin-0

======
lx
A more detailed article about Do it Day 2015:

[http://www.thedrum.com/news/2015/09/02/let-s-do-it-how-
ibm-d...](http://www.thedrum.com/news/2015/09/02/let-s-do-it-how-ibm-dennis-
publishing-belkin-and-more-are-going-change-world-drum-do)

